#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  De Zwarte Lijst

## MarsBravo

Wellicht zinnig om een Zwarte / Grijze Lijst van onbetrouwbare / twijfelachtige 'zakenpartners' aan te leggen. Zo kan dan iedereen vrij vlot z'n risico's bepalen.

Voorbeeld:

Naam:


Reden:
Betaald de afgesproken prijs niet, voert daarvoor allerlei redenen aan.

----------


## moderator

Nope....dat is een minder goed idee, want:

- Jouw ervaring kan volledig anders zijn dan andermans/mijn ervaring
- Hoe actueel en valide is jouw melding?

Kortom: een forum als het J&H forum leent zich niet voor deze manier van lijstjes bijhouden.

Naam van het bedrijf uit bovenstaand bericht verwijderd.

----------


## Brinky

Wat misschien wél een idee is, (helaas ook een vorm van een lijstje)

Is de ervaringen te wisselen, die collega's hebben met verschillende horeca zaken.

Ik heb er nu inmiddels echt heel wat gezien van binnen, en dus ook gehoord, en hou tegenwoordig een klein lijste bij, wat ik daar moet meenemen aan spullen, of laden en lossen makkelijk is, of je door publiek heen moet, en of het uberhaupt fijn werken is in deze zaak gezien de de omstandigdheden, en eventuele andere belangrijke aandachts puntjes.

Zo weet ik bijvoorbeeld door middel van m'n lijstje, dat er aan aantal tenten zijn in nl, waar ik naar boven moet met m'n spullen, maar er geen hulp voor je klaar staat. Dat ik daar van te voren dus achteraan moet, en dus optijd van huis weg moet gaan.

Zo'n lijste is denk ik nooit overbodig!

Na goedkeuring van de Mod, zal ik een beginnetje maken.

----------


## Brinky

Misschien ook handig om dit dan te verplaatsen naar een ander onderwerp???

----------


## Ralph Hees

Ik vind dit eigenlijk wel een goed idee, dan weet je natuurlijk wel op wie je kan vertrouwen en wie niet. Van mijn ex-baas moet ik nog steeds betaald krijgen van december en januari. Zal even geen naam noemen, dus een lijstje met onbetrouwbare zakenpartners ben ik toch wel voor.

Maar wat Brinky zei, met voorzogsmaatregelen waar je rekening mee moet houden is natuurlijk ook wel handig.

----------


## axs

> Is de ervaringen te wisselen, die collega's hebben met verschillende horeca zaken.



Dit bestaat reeds (samen met een witte lijst) op een andere nederlandstalige site voor crewmembers.
Wie zoekt die vindt.

----------


## jadjong

Die site werkt niet meer....

----------


## moderator

Het grote problem met dit soort "lijstjes" blijf ik de subjectiviteit vinden.

Wat de een als een hele nette locatie ervaart, wordt door een ander als onprettig eravaren.

Ikzelf ervaar W W W . Z U L U . N L als bijzonder prettig voor mijn voorbereidingen van theaterklussen.
Echter: hierbij bel ik altijd de locaties na...zijn ze niet in de straat aan het verbouwen, is er niet een upgrade/downgrade van de beschikbare spanning geweest na mijn laatste bezoek?
Zijn er andere events aan de gang die via zelfde loading dock in/uitladen enzovoorts.

dutchcrew was altijd leuk om te lezen, maar als erg nuttig heb ik die lijstjes nooit ervaren.

----------


## partydrivein

ik noem geen namen maar voor het bedrijf waarvoor ik werk hadden we laatst een nieuwe
die was na een half uurtje weggegaan omdat hij het werk toch niet zo leuk vond ze hadden het wel wat later door (pas toen er eten moest worden besteld)

hij had het niet even gemeld en ze hoorden het pas de volgende dag
voor dit soort rare actie's mag er best wel wat komen

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> ik noem geen namen maar voor het bedrijf waarvoor ik werk hadden we laatst een nieuwe
> die was na een half uurtje weggegaan omdat hij het werk toch niet zo leuk vond ze hadden het wel wat later door (pas toen er eten moest worden besteld)
> 
> hij had het niet even gemeld en ze hoorden het pas de volgende dag
> voor dit soort rare actie's mag er best wel wat komen



Dit zal dan vast een staghands company of één of ander uitzendkracht zijn geweest dan. Heeft niet echt te maken met dit onderwerp.

Je kunt geen lijstjes online publiceren waar iedereen maar zijn/haar commentaar kan plaatsen. En zo bedrijven, misschien geheel onterecht, een slechte reputatie bezorgen.

Het idee van een lijst met handige weetjes van bekende (en minder bekende) locaties zou wel enorm handig zijn!

Gr

----------


## partydrivein

zeker maar wat ik wel zie is als iemand op zo'n lijst zou komen veel mensen in ons kleine wereldje het al lang en breed weten
zo nuttig is zo'n lijst dus ook weer niet.
als je het echt verkloot kom je nergens meer aan de bak

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Je moet mensen op den duur ook een tweede kans geven.

Als zelfs een moordenaar na x aantal jaren een nieuwe kans krijgt, waarom hij of zij dan niet?

Hoewel je dit soort grapjes maar 1x kunt uithalen bij bedrijven en het daarna exit is.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Bovendien kun je ook nog eens aangeklaagd worden wegens smaad.

Wat al eerder gezegd is in dit topic, is de ene ervaring niet te vergelijken met de andere ervaring. En wie bepaald wie er aan het juiste eind zit.

Voorbeeld:

klant besteld een show, maar wil niet betalen. Want naar hun zeggen is er niet geleverd wat is besteld en was het een hele slechte show.
De leverancier zegt echter dat wel alles is geleverd (zie pakbon) en was de show wel goed.

De enige die hier een goed antwoord kan geven zal de rechter zijn. Wa\nt ieder heeft zijn eigen verhaal en niet de klant, niet de leverancier en al helemaal niet een forum kan wettelijk gezien bepalen wie het aan het juiste eind heeft.

----------


## geenstijl21

Er mag best een zwarte lijst komen aan de hand van KvK register en via uitspraken van een rechter.... Kun je opvragen bij het bedrijf crimimail... die kopen gegevens in bij verschillende instanties....

Er is een kleine groep die heel creatief zijn met BV's, NV's of VOF's.... ze starten telkens door of laten een company "ploffen"....maken veel schulden en gaan weer verder

In het Oosten van het land kent iedereen Megasound en MS producties.... het staat gewoon in het KvK register hoe deze eigenaar(en) hebben aangerommeld de afgelopen jaren. Is zeker geen geheim of smaadt....

In het noorden zuiden en westen zul je ook best van dat soort klojo's hebben.... kom maar met een lijstje, het is te controleren bij de KvK.... iemand die in 10 jaar 3 bedrijven failliet laat verklaren is toch vreemd.... en met dat soort "types" moet je nooit zaken doen...

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Dat is dus wat ik al zei.

Zonder uitspraken van een rechter kan er geen zwarte lijst gemaakt worden. En de topic starter wil dit doen aan de hand van ervaringen.

Volgens mij is het alleen niet toegestaan om namen te noemen. Vooral niet als je dit anoniem doet. Heb dan het lef om je naw erbij te zetten.

Volgens mij weet je nog niet precies wat smaad is.





> *Wanneer iemands eer of goede naam wordt aangetast, kan sprake zijn van belediging, smaad of laster. Ook als de bewering feitelijk juist is. Er moet een redelijk belang zijn bij de bewering.*



meer info is hier te vinden: Smaad, laster en belediging op internet @ iusmentis.com door Arnoud Engelfriet

----------


## geenstijl21

> Dat is dus wat ik al zei.
> 
> Zonder uitspraken van een rechter kan er geen zwarte lijst gemaakt worden. En de topic starter wil dit doen aan de hand van ervaringen.
> 
> Volgens mij is het alleen niet toegestaan om namen te noemen. Vooral niet als je dit anoniem doet. Heb dan het lef om je naw erbij te zetten.
> 
> Volgens mij weet je nog niet precies wat smaad is.
> 
> 
> meer info is hier te vinden: Smaad, laster en belediging op internet @ iusmentis.com door Arnoud Engelfriet



Best ruim interperteerbaar stukje

Quot uit dat stukje: 
*Ook de waarheid vertellen kan smaad zijn. Pas wanneer de bewering in het algemeen belang is, is het toegestaan.*

----------


## geenstijl21

> Dat is dus wat ik al zei.
> 
> Zonder uitspraken van een rechter kan er geen zwarte lijst gemaakt worden. En de topic starter wil dit doen aan de hand van ervaringen.
> 
> Volgens mij is het alleen niet toegestaan om namen te noemen. Vooral niet als je dit anoniem doet. Heb dan het lef om je naw erbij te zetten.
> 
> Volgens mij weet je nog niet precies wat smaad is.
> 
> 
> meer info is hier te vinden: Smaad, laster en belediging op internet @ iusmentis.com door Arnoud Engelfriet



Stukje doorgelezen...Best ruim interperteerbaar stukje....

Quotes: 
*Ook de waarheid vertellen kan smaad zijn. Pas wanneer de bewering in het algemeen belang is, is het toegestaan.*

*De grens tussen feiten en meningen is lastig te trekken. Een puur feitelijke mededeling kan geen smaad zijn.*

*Dat maakt het dus ook een stuk makkelijker om beledigende of smadelijke dingen over anderen te zeggen. Toch kan bijvoorbeeld* *onder pseudoniem bloggen** minder anoniem zijn dan het lijkt.*

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Dat neemt niet weg dat jouw bewering niet onderbouwd is. Het wisselen van eigenaren kvk inschrijvingen kan meerdere redenen hebben dan oplichting.

Denk aan wisseling van rechtsvorm, overname van bedirjfsactiviteiten etc etc.

Dus dit soort beweringen vallen wel degelijk onder smaad.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Denk aan wisseling van rechtsvorm, overname van bedirjfsactiviteiten etc etc.
> .



Uiteraard maar dat staat dan ook omschreven...


Kijk even hier als je wilt....: https://www.crimimail.com/Pages/CMLMain.aspx

Over zwarte lijsten gesproken  :Big Grin: 

Heb al veel spullen gered door deze zwarte lijst(vooral op de vrijdagmiddag tegen 17.00 uur)

----------


## J.S. Coolen

domme geldklopperij.

Als ik met een vals idkaart iets kom huren pas ik ook mijn naam aan. Of gaan ze pasfoto's met elkaar vergelijken...

Het werkt alleen als je met een geldig idkaart wat huurt en niets terugbrengt. Maarja met een geldig id bewijs ben je zo op te sporen.

Moet je voor de gein de algemene voorwaardes eens doorlezen, vol spelfouten en copieerfouten.  :Confused: 

Ik heb zelf nooit met dit soort zaken te maken gehad en zal ook nooit gebeuren, wij verhuren namelijk niet aan particulieren of niet branche gerelateerde bedrijven. Nieuwe branche relateerde bedrijven kunnen bovendien niet zonder technicus huren.

Ach ieder zo zijn manier. En wellicht dat er veel oplichters bij geenstyl komen. En dat het daardoo wel de moeite waard is om 400 euro te betalen

welk bedrijf is van jouw geen stijl:


Arma Horeca Verhuur 
BES Event Service (nieuw) 
Butler Verhuur 
De Party Regelaar 
De Partyshop 
Event Supply BV 
Heman Verhuurservice BV 
Sante Jr. Catering & Verhuurbedrijf 
Skippy-Rent Partyverhuur

zie trouwens nog niet echt grote gerenomeerde Geluids/licht verhuur bedrijven in de lijst staan. Hoe zou dat komen? Omdat de grote bedrijven niet aan particulieren verhuren of omdat het allemaal wel mee valt.

----------


## geenstijl21

Het gaat zeker niet om de particulieren.... het gaat erom dat je van te voren wat kunt checken(de eerste filter). Er zijn altijd bedrijven die de boel belazeren....

Het laatste bedrijfje wat ik op heb gevraagd.

Daar stond in: 

11-02-2008 incassobureau
17-06-2005 deurwaarder
03-03-2004 deurwaarder
16-01-2004 incassobureau 

(Nog zegt dit allemaal niks...) Maar de verhuur ging niet door...Ben zelf 2x de mist in gegaan....en dat in 8 jaar tijd... valt mee dacht ik zo.

En best knap dat alle facturen bij jou netjes betaald worden, geen gedoe en geen gezeik....

----------


## berolios

> [...] zie trouwens nog niet echt grote *gerenomeerd*e Geluids/licht verhuur bedrijven in de lijst staan. Hoe zou dat komen? Omdat de grote bedrijven niet aan particulieren verhuren of omdat het allemaal wel mee valt.



Groot wordt je alleen maar als je duurzaam te werk gaat. Gerenommeerd betekend dat je duurzaam te werk gaat.... en als je duurzaam te werk wilt gaan, moet je wel betrouwbaar zijn...

Als je op een gegeven moment niet meer betrouwbaar te werk gaat, valt het kopje 'groot/gerenommeerd' uiteindelijk vanzelf weg. Ik hoef geen voorbeelden te noemen van grote (audio-)bedrijven met betalingsproblemen die nu niet meer bestaan, of wel?

Afijn, daarom staan dat soort bedrijven dus niet in de lijst... problemen liggen bij de mensen die niet snappen hoe ze hun bedrijf duurzaam moeten runnen. Of juist heel goed snappen dat ze geld kunnen jatten van anderen en bewust niet duurzaam te werk gaan (zie eerder genoemd voorbeeld  :Wink: ).

Mijn advies: zorg dat je een voorsprong hebt op anderen en je jezelf dusdanig in de markt zet dat je je klanten uit kan kiezen... dat is nog altijd de beste manier om betalingsproblemen te voorkomen.

Verder houd ik me lekker buiten deze discussie  :Big Grin: ... Ajoo !!

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> En best knap dat alle facturen bij jou netjes betaald worden, geen gedoe en geen gezeik....



BEdrijven die met regelmaat bij je willen huren zorgen wel dat ze optijd verhuren, anders wordt er niets geleverd totdat alles betaald is. Een prima stol achter de deur. Vooral omdat er werk genoeg is en de vraag naar goede apparatuur nog steeds groot is. HEt alternatief is immers dat ze bij een klein bedrijf of een particulier spullen moeten gaan huren. de kosten zijn dan een stuk hoger en de boel is een stuk bedrijfsonzekerder. Tenminste dat is mijn ervaring ermee.

----------

